# Mt Hood Summer Shred



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

That looks super fun
wow nearly a 2 mile run, we don't even have a 2 minute run.

Thanks for sharing the video, makes me wish I could ride more but it is what it is here in the mid-west

-Slyder


----------



## annabananasplit (Apr 6, 2011)

I managed to resist and not go for two whole weeks because I didn't want to buy a day pass, but after watching this I can't not go! damn you. 








...but thanks for sharing the video anyway.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Be there in 17 days.....


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yup, I'll be out there sometime in July for my Summer fix. What do you think the snowpack will be like Mid-July? Looks pretty damn good right now, I was out there late July last year I think and there was a lot of rock showing.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Should still be plenty of snow mid-july. It really hasn't been very warm, it got down to 28 degrees last night in Govy and even snowed a little up at timberline!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Snowolf, I gotta make my way down and hit some of that summer sidecountry riding soon.....That stuff looks like a good ride!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm coming to Hood at least once this summer. One way or another, I will be there dammit. I need to ride, badly. Good thing I'm planning my Rainier hike as I type.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i think im going to be there between june 27th-july 3rd if anyone else is going in that time frame who wants to ride


----------



## Triplany (Apr 20, 2011)

I gotta stop checking these forums it's post like this that make me want to dig out the passport and head down there for some fun.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> If I didn't have a river trip this week, I would love to take some turns with you. As it is, I am guiding an upper Deschutes trip Tues through Fri. Have a blast, the snow conditions are the best I have seen this late in the year. As the accomplished park rider that you are, you are going to love the public park and half pipe. Timberline's park crew has really excelled this year.


awesome thats good to hear, thanks. the dates recently changed slightly by a day and i think im going going between the 29th-july 4th instead. also how have the temps been up there? im been trying to figure out what i should pack.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> awesome thats good to hear, thanks. the dates recently changed slightly by a day and i think im going going between the 29th-july 4th instead. also how have the temps been up there? im been trying to figure out what i should pack.


Temps have been in the 50s and 60s and its supposed to be a little cooler this week but warmer this weekend. Do not ride in a t shirt, snow burn is no fun! Also be prepared to wax every day you ride.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The snow burn is serious business, I think luckily I rode with a LS T-shirt last time, but I remember my face getting fried since I didn't use sunscreen. Getting stoked to go myself, I think I'll be out there mid-July.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Not only because of sunburn, but the snow is so abrasive it will scar you for life when you fall.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Qball said:


> Also be prepared to wax every day you ride.


Ain't that the truth. I rode Crystal a few weeks ago on a fresh wax and ended the day with a completely bare base!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

flight plans have changed again but i will now be heading to mt hood between the 7th-13th of july if anyone will be around the area.


----------

